# 30 Years of Pre-war Schwinn Collecting - create album help needed



## webbikes (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm re-joining the CABE, back from the Richard Truett days.  I'm a newbie here, but not to the hobby.  Could use some help / instruction on how to create albums.  The only way I've been able to figure out how to upload photos is in a thread.  Any help is much appreciated...

Here are some of the bikes I've picked up over the past 30 years that are in my current collection.  Probably had 150-200 bikes go through my hands to get down to a collection of 25 or so.  All of these are unrestored originals (aside from a small handful of rechromed parts - no repaints)

-Scott




 



 



 



 



 



 



 

 

 


 

...and here's all the original tags, literature and documentation with this ranger (actually, all I could fit in the frame, there's more correspondence with Stewart Warner and Schwinn from the original owner's family in the 1970's)


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2017)

WOW!!!!:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2017)

@Obi-Wan Schwinnobi 

Lincoln!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 28, 2017)

This could get interesting...Welcome!
Being a Schwinn guy, if you've got a set of black/white autocycle fenders with flat braces, please let me know.
Chris


----------



## webbikes (Feb 28, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> This could get interesting...Welcome!
> Being a Schwinn guy, if you've got a set of black/white autocycle fenders with flat braces, please let me know.
> Chris




I've only had one '36 AutoCycle over the years.  It was complete minus the thick speedo cable (had the later thinner one), ~6 condition original paint in black & white, and I think I sold it in the late '90's for a ridiculously low amount (by today's standards).  I don't have any '36 AC parts.

I actually don't sell much.  Maybe 2 or 3 bikes in the past 10 years on eBay, which I can't stand...  I've thinned out my collections to just "keepers"


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Welcome back Scott! Congrats on the blue canti. Can't wait to see your album. V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 28, 2017)

Welcome back Scott, you should be able to create albums from your profile page, albums, add media, create an album.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 28, 2017)

welcome back! 

These links might help:
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/al...egarding-keywords-and-image-resolution.87417/
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/how-do-i-aka-forum-use-quicktips.85297/


----------



## webbikes (Feb 28, 2017)

Latest addition, and possibly my final bike purchase unless a nice original paint '35 Cycleplane ever comes up.  This is courtesy of Bob Ujszaszi's tremendous respect for the historical significance of this piece of art by correctly re-constituting an original paint bike that had been parted out (except for the painted parts which stayed together).  Bob, you're the Jedi Master of the hobby! @bobcycles 

I'm going to do some (very selective) upgrading of a few chromed parts (of course, no re-chromed stuff), do a total detail rebuild (polish, true wheels, re-grease) to bring it to perfect riding condition.  If someone can tell me how to create an album, I'll take detailed "after" photos of her and post them here.

BTW - the people commenting here on the value of this bike, or (lack of) rarity based on color may not have an appreciation for this spectrum of the market.  (IMO), a rare color scheme original paint AutoCycle, Motorbike, or Aerocycle commands a significant premium over a black/cream or burgundy/cream bike of the same condition.


----------



## webbikes (Feb 28, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Welcome back Scott, you should be able to create albums from your profile page, albums, add media, create an album.




Thanks Mark!


----------



## webbikes (Feb 28, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Welcome back Scott, you should be able to create albums from your profile page, albums, add media, create an album.




HMM...  I don't seem to have an "add media" option in the drop down box.  I only see "search media" and "watched media.'  I'm pretty tech-savvy usually, but seem to be struggling here.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 28, 2017)

webbikes said:


> HMM...  I don't seem to have an "add media" option in the drop down box.  I only see "search media" and "watched media.'  I'm pretty tech-savvy usually, but seem to be struggling here.




try it now


----------



## webbikes (Feb 28, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> try it now



YAHTZEE!  THANK YOU!


----------



## catfish (Feb 28, 2017)

Welcome back !


----------



## kccomet (Feb 28, 2017)

good golly, more pics please


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 28, 2017)

Mind blowing collection you have there, and a Aerocycle... Wow!


----------



## webbikes (Feb 28, 2017)

kccomet said:


> good golly, more pics please



Here are a few more.  I'll work on creating albums this weekend.  Thanks to all for the nice "welcome back" messages.  I've been inactive in the hobby for several years, but this latest purchase from Bob has me re-energized to do some wrenching.  No more buying for a while, though... bank account is now empty.








 

 







...and the only restored bike I own.  I used to paint at CyclArt back in the late 1980's, so I have an acute appreciation for skilled paintwork on classic bikes, like that of Bob U.  This bike was restored by Tim Brandt, who did an outstanding job.





Here's one that goes with the '41 Ranger Champion explaining why it is missing the Greyhound fender ornament and the full floating saddle...  Most amazing piece of provenance I've seen in the hobby.


----------



## rickyd (Feb 28, 2017)

Welcome back, I'd call this back with a vengeance.


----------



## kreika (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello and Beautiful Bikes Sir!!! Just to add that blue to an already amazing collection.....speechless.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 28, 2017)

I do believe he should be way above "On Training Wheels" .... holy smokes !!


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 28, 2017)

I need new underwear...

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (Feb 28, 2017)

good god now that's an entrance!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2017)

@cyclingday 

You GOTTA see this Marty!:eek:


----------



## webbikes (Feb 28, 2017)

ivrjhnsn said:


> I do believe he should be way above "On Training Wheels" .... holy smokes !!




Maybe one of the Staff Members can get me an upgrade in status, based on my "frequent flyer miles" in the hobby.  Got my first prewar Schwinn in 1987...


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Number of posts mean nothing compared to actually owning that sweet vintage iron! Please keep posting up pics of you bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## geosbike (Feb 28, 2017)

very impressive, is the lit jewel tank a factory accessory or some ones artistic license ?


----------



## webbikes (Feb 28, 2017)

geosbike said:


> very impressive, is the lit jewel tank a factory accessory or some ones artistic license ?



I bought this bike from the niece of the original owner.  It clearly had a lot of accessories added at the bike shop (planetary two speed, bicycle clock, mirror, delta generator).  My guess is the bike shop fabricated this light and wired it when they installed the generator.  The bulb and mount look period correct to me.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey, Scott!
Good to have you, here at the Cabe.
Thanks for sharing your magnificent collection.
I've drooled over photos of your bikes for years, over at the Bicycle Chronicles, courtesy of Tim Brandt.
Congratulations on your acquisition of the two tone blue Autocycle.
That one is absolutely spectacular!

Marty aka Cyclingday


----------



## keith kodish (Feb 28, 2017)

Scott! Long time!  How ya been? Dropped out for several years,myself,due to a divorce.  

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Mar 1, 2017)

Welcome back Scott, true art has a way of pulling you back in and your collection is art!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 1, 2017)

Wow... fabulous collection that blue bad boy will look nice in there...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice to meet you! Beautiful bikes! Congrats on your new Schwinn!! I only have two. A girls AeroCycle that I made  and a 42 Liberty. I love them a lot!


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Mar 8, 2017)

Welcome back to the Cabe. That is an incredible collection of bikes thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 8, 2017)

WOW!!!!!
GREAT COLLECTION SCOTT!
WELCOME TO THE CABE!
WES PINCHOT

SEE MY P. M.


----------



## coin1812 (Mar 9, 2017)

Amazing collection Scott!


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 11, 2017)

webbikes said:


> HMM...  I don't seem to have an "add media" option in the drop down box.  I only see "search media" and "watched media.'  I'm pretty tech-savvy usually, but seem to be struggling here.




I seem to have the exact problem, Help.

Thanks


----------



## kreika (Mar 11, 2017)

Bikes62557 said:


> I seem to have the exact problem, Help.
> 
> Thanks




I'm on my phone viewing not sure if it's different on a pc but if go to upper left part of page it says Menu. Click on that, a drop down appears. Click on albums. Once in albums in middle upper it should say add media/album. Hope that helps!


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 11, 2017)

It works now. Thanks


----------



## 56 Vette (Mar 17, 2017)

Holy smokes! Awesome collection! Thanks for sharing them!! Joe


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Mar 23, 2017)

webbikes said:


> Latest addition, and possibly my final bike purchase unless a nice original paint '35 Cycleplane ever comes up.  This is courtesy of Bob Ujszaszi's tremendous respect for the historical significance of this piece of art by correctly re-constituting an original paint bike that had been parted out (except for the painted parts which stayed together).  Bob, you're the Jedi Master of the hobby! @bobcycles
> 
> I'm going to do some (very selective) upgrading of a few chromed parts (of course, no re-chromed stuff), do a total detail rebuild (polish, true wheels, re-grease) to bring it to perfect riding condition.  If someone can tell me how to create an album, I'll take detailed "after" photos of her and post them here.
> 
> ...



Beautiful!!!!!!!  Those colors ROCK...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 24, 2017)

*Welcome back Scott .. Outstanding collection of original bicycles .. thanks for sharing ... If you are ever in SoCal the first Sunday of every month . come out & join us on a CYCLONE COASTER vintage bicycle ride that we have been doing since 2006 -- ALSO -- some of the CC family travels up for a vintage bicycle ride hosted by the ROLLING RELICS in San Francisco the last Saturday in July which is always a good time ... Ride Vintage - Frank*


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 24, 2017)

webbikes said:


> Here are a few more.  I'll work on creating albums this weekend.  Thanks to all for the nice "welcome back" messages.  I've been inactive in the hobby for several years, but this latest purchase from Bob has me re-energized to do some wrenching.  No more buying for a while, though... bank account is now empty.
> 
> View attachment 429147
> 
> ...



I was thinking of adding a light to my jewel tank... can you send me some close ups of how they did it?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## webbikes (Jan 11, 2018)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I was thinking of adding a light to my jewel tank... can you send me some close ups of how they did it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Sorry for the very late response.  Here are a couple pictures.


----------



## ballooney (Jan 12, 2018)

What a thread!  Mind if I sell my house and roll out my sleeping bag in your bike shop?  Geez...magnificent collection AND you are in Tahoe.  Now that's doubling down on beauty.


----------



## Beads (Jan 12, 2018)

Scott,
Nothing personal but I have never been a Schwinn person. Don't know why to be honest!! But after seeing this collection how could anyone not like a Schwinn. First of all "original bikes" and I love the small details...correct wiring, clamps, hardware, accessories...etc. Welcome back and looking forward to seeing more. But better yet educating us newbies!!!!
Thanks for sparking my interest to Schwinns. Awesome collection.
Bill


----------



## Barto (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't even like Schwinns but WOW, I am Super Impressed. Nice job...


----------



## Goatroper (Mar 4, 2018)

Now I know where all the good bike are .......really nice collection . Hope to meet you someday .


----------



## webbikes (Jun 23, 2022)

...Not a prewar, but I finally got my King Size American out for a beautiful evening ride last night in North Lake Tahoe. Modified with prewar parts to make it ride  even taller - looong lucky 7 seatpost from a shelby, and prewar CycleTruck stem, Mesinger saddle


----------

